# no blood trail



## timjames (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm confused shot a deer at 15 yards. The deer was quartering away from me a little angle, put my 20 yard pin just behind his right shoulder. I hit the deer and it ran about 10 yards and stopped, I seen the arrow sticking out of his side with about 9-10 inches of the arrow sticking out of him. The deer then stumbled and walked into a field that is overgrown with vegetation, waited about 45 minutes and started my track. I looked for the deer for about 7 hours and not one time did i find any drops of blood. To this day I have still not found the deer. Any suggestions on why the deer did not put out a blood trail. Thanks for any response.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

The deer in my area,Wisconsin, have a big layer of fat this year.If you didnt get an exit hole its is bleeding internally and wont reach the top of the body where the entry hole is.The arrow and fat are plugging the hole up so nothing can exit the wound.The law of gravity is the culprit my friend.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

sounds like you hit the offside shoulder, reason in didnt pass through....might switch to RAGE//lol j/k


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

I have had pass thru shots thru both lungs, with nothing but pin drops. I even shot one this year behind the front shoulder and out the edge of the other shoulder (pass thru) I have been trailing deer for 25 years and could NOT trail this deer. There was only a few tiny drops of blood for the first 30 yards, then it got to hands an knees pin drops, then nothing. This shot was not too high, it exited about 3 inches up on the deer. I kept looking and found her about 120 yards from the stand. Sometimes they just don't bleed much, especially with no exit.


----------

